# Cogu Watches?



## TheFlyingDragon (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello! My first post here, so be easy on me if I don't make any sense :-d if this is in the wrong section, could Moderator please move it to the right section?

But anyway, I was wondering if someone of you know the japanese watchbrand Cogu? (COGU PREMIUM EDITION�iƒRƒOƒvƒŒƒ~ƒAƒ€ƒGƒfƒBƒVƒ‡ƒ"�jƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg�b˜rŽžŒv) It seems like they make some fashionable and quality watches, but has anyone bought one? Does they seem legitimate or are they "scam" watches?

With best regards TheFlyingDragon


----------



## Eniac (Aug 19, 2013)

TheFlyingDragon said:


> But anyway, I was wondering if someone of you know the japanese watchbrand Cogu? (COGU PREMIUM EDITION�iƒRƒOƒvƒŒƒ~ƒAƒ€ƒGƒfƒBƒVƒ‡ƒ"�jƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg�b˜rŽžŒv) It seems like they make some fashionable and quality watches, but has anyone bought one? Does they seem legitimate or are they "scam" watches?


Hi TFD

COGU is actually a Chinese brand, sold mainly on the "Rakuten" and "Bodying" web sites. For some reason, Bodying charges about $100 more than Rakuten for the exact same watch.

Here is their trademark and contact information.
COGU - Reviews & Brand Information - SUN XIANBO LIAONING PROVINCE, - Serial Number: 85484472

SUN XIANBO
CONVENTION PLAZA
3011, 30/F, OFFICE TOWER
1 HARBOUR ROAD
HONG KONG

COGU is actually a combination of the names Cosimo and Gucci. Apparently Cosimo Gucci was a relative of the Gucci family who ventured out to market his own designs under the description of being an Italian brand (which it's not). There also seems to be some litigation over the use of the Gucci trademark in relation to this brand.

You should also be aware that these are Asian companies which will require the additional expense of shipping, customs and import fees.

I have also heard of some very unpleasant experiences in dealing with Asian web sites. A friend of mine who was born and raised in Japan and now lives in the US, purchased some jewelry from Amazon-Japan. She was not satisfied with the item, and when she tried to return it, they said they would refund the amount back to her Visa card. That was over 8 months ago, and she never got her money back.

It is unfortunate that COGU does not make their products available on eBay, or other more reliable US websites where your purchases are guaranteed.

The COGU c43 is very similar to the old Hamilton Pacers from the 1950's (although not as simple and elegant) which are no longer available. And even if you could afford one, require very expensive servicing to keep them running as the electronic 500 movement is extremely susceptible to failure.

Too bad someone can't make a modern reliable quartz alternative. I would buy one in a second.

Best wishes and good luck with your quest,

--E


----------



## Leo Lam (Jan 22, 2017)

Well first post and from what I can tell more than a few years to late but since I own a COGU c43 I figure i will put in my first hand experience. It's not a big watch at around 42mm across not including the crown. It has a good weight to it at all stainless steel and the end links are solid. I popped the back open relieving a TMI (Hattori/Seiko) VD57B chrono QUARTZ MOVEMENT. Not surprisingly used in lower price point Seiko, Pulsar, Alba watches, along with a few Invictas.
The dial is nice but a bit busy the thin silver hour and minute hands make hard to read. aside from that I am happy. If you love the Hamilton Pacer and Ventura style watches the C43 is a nice homage. 

Leo


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Homage ? A freaking look-a-like it is. Nobody at SX ever had in mind to pay homage to Hamilton (imho)


----------

